# Kibramoa has long reached 1.000 posts!



## Eva Maria

Querida Kibramoa,

¿Cómo has logrado sobrepasar en más de 200 posts a tus primeros 1.000 sin que yo me haya dado cuenta hasta hoy? ¡Con lo que yo te quiero!

You're the Queen of Links and Infos in WR! It's incredible your ability to find the most unusual and unknown words! (My highly extravagant ones, for instance! Are you a fairy queen in disguise? What would I do without you, darling?)

Don't stop sharing your knowledge with us (specially with me!)

Warm hugs and kisses,

Eva Maria


----------



## alexacohen

Agh. Estoy tan dormida que no se me ocurre nada . 
Se lo pido prestado a Eva .



> You're the Queen of Links and Infos in WR! It's incredible your ability to find the most unusual and unknown words! (*Her* highly extravagant *gardening  *ones, for instance! Are you a fairy queen in disguise? What would *we* do without you, darling?)


 
Felicidades, Kibramoa.

Alexa


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> _No puedo seguir recitando a Shakespeare _


 
Jajajaja, Ale! Mais pourquoi pas? 

Yo que esperaba que le dedicaras un recital shakespeariano (jamás escribiré chespiriano!) a Kibra!

Ah! Hardy's _The Riddle_

Stretching eyes west
Over the sea,
Wind foul or fair,
Always stood she
Prospect-impressed;
Solely out there
Did her gaze rest,
Never elsewhere
Seemed charmed to be.


----------



## romarsan

Hola Kibramoa, no hemos coincidido mucho, pero siempre que te he visto he disfrutado de tus aportaciones y tu nombre y tu avatar son de los que tengo en la memoria en el apartado "altamente interesantes". Un placer formar parte de tu hilo de congrats.
Felicidades
Un abrazo


----------



## Tezzaluna

Kibramoa,

I've seen you coming and going through the threads like a comforting presence in the forum.  And although we've never had the opportunity to communicate, per se, I am glad for your being there to teach us, to correct us, to render your valuable service.

Congratulations on your milestone. I look forward to making your formal acquaintance.

TezzaMoon


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Kibramoa! 

En más de una ocasión me has sacado de apuros, ya sea directamente o a través de tus brillantes respuestas a otras personas. 
Muchas gracias, es una suerte contar con personas inteligentes y confiables como tú por aquí.

¡Un abrazo!

Beatriz


----------



## SDLX Master

Dear K,
I know I am your total perfect stranger, but such an accomplishment is worth commending. Gratz on the post count and keep them coming.


----------



## Jaén

Hola, Kibramoa!

Aunque no hemos coincidido mucho en el foro, quiero que sepas que ya me has salvado con tus respuestas a otros foreros.

Seguramente nos encontraremos por aquí.

Felicidades por los primeros mil, y que vengan muchos miles más!

Alberto.


----------



## Fernita

*Hola Kibramoa. Quiero felicitarte por haber llegado a tus primeros 1000 posts. Quizás no sepas quién soy pero creo que alguna vez hemos compartido un hilo.* 
*¡¡¡¡¡Te mando muchos cariños y que cumplas muchos posts más!!!!!!!*
*Espero que nos crucemos más seguido.*
*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita.*

*para ti*​


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas gracias a todos. No me había dado cuenta que había un rinconcito para mí en esta parte del foro.  Muchas gracias 

Eva María (ex-Jardinería Eva María):  Que bueno que te sirvieron mis humildes aportes. Me parece que los enlaces enriquecen las contribuciones.  Por cierto que por acá encontré tu ordenador --supongo que fue después de terminar con la traducción del "librito" (foto).

Alexa: Hemos coincidido en el jardín de Eva María así como en muchos otros hilos.  Siempre un placer.


----------



## Kibramoa

Romarsan:  Gracias por tus amables palabras.  Mi avatar es una foto de Falling Water, una casa diseñada por Frank Lloyd Wright -en el avatar no se aprecia bien. 

Tezzaluna: From this side of the Mississippi, greetings.  I've noticed your contributions as well. It is always pleasant to meet insightful people like you. Mucho gusto. 

Beatriz: Que lindas palabras.  Entre todos nos damos una mano.  Saludos y un día de estos nos juntaremos a comer una carnita a la tampiqueña.  

Jaén: Obrigada y seguiremos en contacto en muchos otros hilos.

Fernita:  Muy agradable encontrarnos en los foros contigo.  Gracias por la flor.

SDLXMaster:  Gracias y nos "hilarermos" por ahí uno de estos días


----------



## frida-nc

Hi Kibramoa.  I'm glad to post in your thread.  Don't need thanks to say that you're a great addition to the forum--bi- and maybe trilingual, smart, helpful, and energetic.  Go - go - go!


----------



## alacant

Kibramoa,

Love your Frank Lloyd Wright Avatar.

Congratulations on your first thousand.

Always a pleasure to hear your words of wisdom.

Lots of love, Alacant


----------



## Kibramoa

Frida-nc:  Es un honor recibir felicitaciones de tan distinguida dama. Eres un ejemplo a seguir. 

Alacant:  Gracias amiga.  Nos seguiremos frecuentando en este telar de hilos.  Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

*¡Muchísimas felicidades!*
*La verdad es que casi no hemos coincidido pero no quería dejar pasar la oportunidad* .

Aquí un humilde presente que recree tu vista.​


----------



## Kibramoa

Lamartus, gracias mil por las bellas flores.  Ya nos tocará colaborar en el mismo hilo un día de estos.  Saludos.


----------



## loladamore

Hola Kibramoa:

No puedo creer que apenas van 1000 mensajes; siento que van muchos más. ¡He de estar contabilizando calidad y no cantidad!
Qué padre ver en grande la foto de tu avatar. Ya podré quitar de la mente que es la foto de una cebra entre los arbustos... (es que así es como lo veo de reojo - ¿o ya necesito lentes?)
Total:​¡Muchísimas felicidades!

​


----------



## Kibramoa

Hola Lola:
Gracias mil a tí. He aprendido mucho de toda esta comunidad de foreros.
!La cebra entre los arbustos era mi disfraz de Halloween!!! Pensé que nadie se había dado cuenta, ja, ja, ja. No necesitas lentes, lo que pasa es que la foto del avatar es muy chiquita. 
Saludos hasta Zacatecas -ciudad muy bella.


----------



## Moritzchen

Tantos amigos en esta fiesta y ninguno me avisó! 
Bueno, vine, ví, y te mando un abracito (casto eh?!) y te felicito por tus primeros mil.


----------



## Kibramoa

Moritzchen, ya sabes que los amigos solitos llegan, nunca necesitan invitación.  Nos seguimos "viendo" en los hilos. Muchas gracias.  Un abrazo y saludos hasta Elai.


----------

